# Rock Nook Mill - Littleborough - June 2015



## degenerate (Jun 12, 2015)

Rock Nook was constructed in 1886 for Fothergill and Harvey, a company that produced technical textiles, as the company grew and expanded. Originally, fabrics were woven from natural fibres such as cotton and the company produced the first khaki drill for servicemen's uniforms. By 1945, as a research unit had been established, the company was diversifying away from cotton and into glass and other synthetic fabrics. Fothergill and Harvey were amongst the first weavers to produce fabrics from new aramid fibres and during 1972 took advantage of the technology available from the Royal Aircraft Establishment to weave carbon fibre. 

The Fothergill and Harvey Group were acquired by Courtaulds in 1987 and using the technology of Courtaulds commenced production of knitted fabrics. Once Fothergill and Harvey left the mill was taken over by Tygaflor Ltd who manufacture high performance, fluoropolymer coated fabrics but have since bought by Saint-Gobain and moved to Rochdale.



DSC01741 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01349 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01363 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01400 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01409 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01447 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01490 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01511 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01547 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01713 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01718 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01576 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01580 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01651 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01654 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01671 by degenerate, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jun 12, 2015)

Nothing in this world lasts forever, not even this building.

Thanks for posting. Lots of mills being posted at the moment!


----------



## HughieD (Jun 12, 2015)

Loving your Mills series and this one is up there with the rest.


----------



## peanuts (Jun 17, 2015)

saddly at this very minuite this building is well ablaze and looking like it will be badly damaged according to reports on facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/littleboroughdiscuss/?fref=nf


----------



## degenerate (Jun 18, 2015)

krela said:


> Nothing in this world lasts forever, not even this building.
> 
> Thanks for posting. Lots of mills being posted at the moment!



How right you are, the place got torched last night


----------



## degenerate (Jun 18, 2015)

peanuts said:


> saddly at this very minuite this building is well ablaze and looking like it will be badly damaged according to reports on facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/littleboroughdiscuss/?fref=nf



That is awful, sadly a lot of these mills get set alight by the nobheads out there


----------

